# Favorite Quirk?



## IGotTheMusicInMe (Dec 6, 2012)

I figured that it would be fun for people to share their stories of their favorite little quirks that their ratties have. They're such naturally quirky creatures <3

My rat Scootaloo has lately refused to take treats from my hand....unless she's hiding inside of my shirt. I try to offer it to her on my lap, but she just scrabbles at the hem of my shirt to get inside.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Im sure other rats do this but i like when pinky gives me her version of a wet willy. She will be sitting on my shoulder and burry her face in my ear and start sniffing tickles a lot and makes me laugh. Puts a big smile on my face.


----------



## SaraBRattie (Aug 29, 2012)

I love that my girl Sugar will come check in on me when she is loose in my room. Sometimes she will just lay with me and groom me. I had her by herself for about a month when I first got her and I believe in that span of time I became a litter mate instantly. She plays, sleeps, eats, groom, and any other natural rat behavor is generally more with me than her buddy Plum. The only quirk I don't like is that she constantly wants to grab my mouth and lick my teeth. Its become a bad habit and she has hurt me before. Its even more embarassing when she does it to guests.


----------



## SaraBRattie (Aug 29, 2012)

zurfaces said:


> Im sure other rats do this but i like when pinky gives me her version of a wet willy. She will be sitting on my shoulder and burry her face in my ear and start sniffing tickles a lot and makes me laugh. Puts a big smile on my face.


 LOL I love when they do that. Sugar will get in my nose sometimes and lick my nose hole. Its so strange and makes me sneeze. I hate when she does it.. She's so weird and I suppose I'm weirder for letting her! LOL What can I say I love my rat.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

SaraBRattie said:


> LOL I love when they do that. Sugar will get in my nose sometimes and lick my nose hole. Its so strange and makes me sneeze. I hate when she does it.. She's so weird and I suppose I'm weirder for letting her! LOL What can I say I love my rat.


pinky does that too except she doesnt lick when she does either just takes a couple big ol whiffs and her little whiskers tickle then shes done lol. I Dont think i could handle her licking that'd feel way weird.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

My girl digs through my hair.... I'm also pretty sure she eats the dead skin... Yuck 

Oh, she also loves nails and cuticles! If you have those, my girls will lady trim them for you... If you have fake nails or long nails, watch out lmao... I find it quite funny that she evens out my nails for me... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

My favorite quirk about Margot is how much she loves to lick me! When I first met her and picked her up she went to town licking my nose. Every time I put my hand in the cage she has to come over to give kisses ;D

My favorite quirk about Sadie is that she likes to grab my finger with both of her hands and nibble my nails. She tries to pull me in the cage with her and doesn't like when I try to pull away


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, Spindle likes to hide in a little hole he chewed in the big comfy chair...

Spooky is VERY bold, he can't see well he's a PEW dumbo, but man, if the kitties come near, he charges at them!!
My cat Sammy is afraid of rats now... :/

And Zazzle will zoom up and down the cage, over and over again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My dumbo girl Freyja gives kisses every time there's skin anywhere near her, even through the bars; if I pucker my lips at the bars, she tries so hard to reach me to lick, then when she's out she washes my hands frantically. Not unusual behaviour maybe but the intensity with which she does it makes me laugh. 
My cinnamon girl Dione reaches her hands up like a human baby when she wants picked up, it'd melt your heart.
I have a grey and white girl with one deformed eye who, every single night in the exact same routine, takes all the liner from one side of the cage and makes a massive mountain at the other side; it makes a mess, it exposes their poop corner and she gets really snappy with the others when they come near when she's making house, it's cute to watch but I wish she'd go easier on her buddies!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I wanna see a piccie of the girl with the deformed eye... I don't know why but I love the " underdogs" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Scootaloo is best name.


I like it when my rats cuddle up right under my ear (even though it gets red and itchy) so I can lay my head on my shoulder and they are curled up against my neck. I love it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

my rat Natsu is completely obsessed with our pitbull, so lately she's been chasing her around, constantly trying to climb on her and always getting in between her paws trying to cuddle, it's pretty hilarious/adorable. She's always standing on her back legs so that she's tall enough to get nose to nose with her, the other night I even caught her trying to get the dog to open it's mouth so that she could smell inside (she has an obsession with mouths and spit for some reason, I guess it's just another scent to identify someone by, but it's pretty weird. I've taken her outside before & after smelling all of these new scents she would want to smell inside my mouth, I'm guessing it was a comfort/familiarity thing) but yeah, she kept grabbing our dog's face and was getting so frustrated when she wouldn't just open up her mouth, the look on my dog's face was priceless oh my gosh.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

pocketmouse said:


> my rat Natsu is completely obsessed with our pitbull, so lately she's been chasing her around, constantly trying to climb on her and always getting in between her paws trying to cuddle, it's pretty hilarious/adorable. She's always standing on her back legs so that she's tall enough to get nose to nose with her, the other night I even caught her trying to get the dog to open it's mouth so that she could smell inside (she has an obsession with mouths and spit for some reason, I guess it's just another scent to identify someone by, but it's pretty weird. I've taken her outside before & after smelling all of these new scents she would want to smell inside my mouth, I'm guessing it was a comfort/familiarity thing) but yeah, she kept grabbing our dog's face and was getting so frustrated when she wouldn't just open up her mouth, the look on my dog's face was priceless oh my gosh.


Lol! Pits are such big babies. They are tied with rats for favourite pet for me!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Haha(to the last two posts) Brody(the newest addition, made a couple posts about him already) is obsessed with my pit bull! The only thing is that my pitty(Bart) is terrified of the rats!!! Every time Brody starts running over to him, Bart goes flying up into his kennel (elevated pet taxi thing on a platform in the doggy room). Then Brody will stand on the floor in front of the kennel just staring at Bart. I need to try to get a picture of it, it's so funny. "Vicious pit bull failing at being vicious" kind of thing. Big 85lb doofus backed into a box by a 10 week old rat. XD 
That's my little guy's quirk I suppose! It's funny. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I love this thread! My oldest gal Claire [14months ish] loves to chase our cat! We've had Claire for a little over a year and then got the cat about 6mos ago when she [the cat] was 4 weeks and the same size as the ratties. Claire thinks she is the boss and Lydia [the cat] will run away whenever Claire gets close to her haha

Claire also likes to groom the hubby's beard!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Gannyaan said:


> I wanna see a piccie of the girl with the deformed eye... I don't know why but I love the " underdogs"


This is the only picture I have that shows a bit of her bad eye but this is November, she was born with one eye only partially formed. She's ruby-eyed, has beautiful grey and white fur with fabulous tummy spots and is a feistly little lady:


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Both of mine have silly eating habbits, their food dish is on the main floor of the house. 

London will take his food (any food, or treats) and bring it up to the house on the 2nd floor and eat it inside (there's a house on the first floor, but apparently that one doesn't cut it) Linus must eat everything over his food dish. I feed their veggies in a parakeet dish on a shelf on the 2nd floor, he'll take his food from there, run all the way down to the first floor and eat it over their food dish. He has such good manners.


----------

